# Solved: Why is my upload speed so slow?



## jiawho (Jan 2, 2011)

What is the ratio supposed to be between the download speed and the upload speed in a normal working configuation?

My webpages are taking forever to load. I used this speedtest...
http://my.verizon.com/micro/speedtest/broadband/#
and the result was

download speed: 7.427 Mbps
upload speed: 0.006 Mbps

This problem started yesterday and I don't know how to troubleshoot or fix the problem.

Here is my system and equipment that I am using:

My provider is cable, Brighthouse, hooked up to their Scientific Atlanta modem and from there it is hooked up to a Belkin Connect N150 wireless router. I am not using the wireless on my laptop but am wired directly to the router.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2050 @ 1.60GHz, x86 Family 6 Model 14 Stepping 8
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2549 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family, 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 114219 MB, Free - 73573 MB; 
Motherboard: Intel Corporation, MPAD-MSAE Customer Reference Boards, Not Applicable, Not Applicable
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> What is the ratio supposed to be between the download speed and the upload speed in a normal working configuation?


Whatever your ISP declares it to be (presumably they have configured their network that way). For example, my cable ISP advertises 12 Mbps down, 1 Mbps up.

I'm not convinced that the results from that Verizon test are reliable for people who do not have Verizon service. How about trying Speedtest.net? Using that what results do you get with a connection to the router, and what do you get with a connection directly to the modem?


----------



## jiawho (Jan 2, 2011)

Everything is OK, now! It must have been a temporary problem with the cable provider. My download speed is now, 9.57 Mbps and the upload is 0.973 Mbps! Thanks for the info.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. 

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page.


----------

